# DP Hardrive Question



## jackie50 (Mar 24, 2002)

Have a chance to purchace a used DP without a working hard drive. Will this work just as a receiver, dont care about the webtv side. I was concerned about any downloads it may try upon activation. Thanks for any assistance, Jackie


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Absolutely, even if you don't use the PVR and similar features, at a minimum the receiver has to buffer the stream.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

try to keep it around 40-60 gig. Western Dig


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

5400 rpm, no higher or it may get too hot and noisy.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

I have one where the hard drive is out because the video section of the 7100 failed and I put the drive in an old PC. So you may want to be careful with such a purchase.


----------

